# oppinion about ps3



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Do ya'll think the ps3 will be a good stand in for an entertainment PC, or will Sony's stand on DRM ruin the experience?


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

It will play games well, but I can't see how it can touch the Xbox 360 for home entertainment integration, unless sony brings out their own media server for it to run off.

Personally, i think the way M$ left out the HD drive from the Xbox was a good idea, I only need one HD drive in the house and do not want to pay for the extra drives in the other 4 Xbox's. I'll just rip the movies to HD WMV for distribution (no legal arguments please)


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll admit that the XBOX 360 is superior in terms of home entertainment. You can use it to access a server with DVD .iso's ripped to it. I mean you can have basically a limitless pull of movies.

Just think

Use a Chenbro based AMD server case with 16 swap drive bays and 500GB Drives in each = 8TB. Add a Norco chassis that has a 12 drive SATA II array for $850 throw in some more 500GB drives and you have 14TB, 8TB for HD-DVD, 5TB for DVDs and 1TB for Music....you can rip the Kaliedascope system a new one for like $12,000.

~Bob


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Hmm, or you could get up and just put a disc in your disc player for free? :huh:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

And the new Xbox 360 firmware due out next month will upscale to 1080p over a VGA connection.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Woah I definitely didn't know the Xbox 360 pulled ahead of the PS3 in the Home Entertainment arena...do you guys mind elaborating?


----------

